# G-tech bike speed hack?



## Mearcat (17 Nov 2017)

I know that it is against the law to have a derestricted e bike on the public highway but why hasn't any attempt been made on the G-tech? Is there a crank speed sensor on the crank or is it sensing a target on the wheel? Is it restricted in the software?


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2017)

I am still playing with my Gtech due to dreadful weather restricting my use. There appears to be a learning curve because a “ push “ comes in at various speeds. When pushing hard up a hill there is no assist but ease off on the pedals and in it comes. Reminds me of an old peugeot505 with automatic but no kick down where you had to learn how to make it change gear by playing with the throttle. I would also welcome anybody with some technical info. on this bike and how it actually works.


----------



## daxrogan (22 May 2019)

I find it frustrating as well...I like the bike and the fact it is clean and uncluttered 
but i feel it needs to be at 20 mph...


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 May 2019)

daxrogan said:


> I find it frustrating as well...I like the bike and the fac20mph would be a much more t it is clean and uncluttered
> but i feel it needs to be at 20 mph...


18 or 20mph would be a much better cut-off limit IMO. In the meantime nothing to stop you pedalling harder . Seriously, I'm puzzled as to how anyone could tell if an ebike had been derestricted as it is perfectly legal to ride at speeds above the cut off of 25kph/15.5mph under your own power.


----------



## bjn201 (28 Oct 2019)

Hi Mearcat did you ever figure out how to remove the speed limiter?


----------

